# Show Us Your Venomous Snakes



## PhilK (Aug 22, 2009)

G'day there guys!

I am hoping to get my venomous snake keeper's licence here in Australia. I should then be able to keep venomous snakes (clearly) - particularly the Australian elapids, because they are amazing snakes! Also.. we can't keep any exotics here hahaha

Does anybody here keep venomous snakes, especially elapids? If so, PLEASE post up some photos so I can drool over them!

Cheers
Phil


----------



## SandyMuffinCakes94 (Aug 23, 2009)

you might like this , http://www.youtube.com/user/viperkeeper#play/search

I LOVE HIS VIDEOS!!!


----------



## Big Red TJ (Aug 23, 2009)

Pic of my East west Cross one of my favorite snakes I ever owned.


----------



## reverendsterlin (Aug 27, 2009)

currently have a copperhead (pic in my gallery) and a western diamond back (possibly gravid, pic soon), may be getting an albino monocled cobra in October, maybe not though because I am getting a bullmastiff puppy that is going to take all my extra cash and then some *sigh*. Nice thing about Texas is that an exotic snake permit ($20) is all you need.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 27, 2009)

I don't think I'll ever wanna keep hot snakes.

I'm already scared to death by my P. regalis! lol


----------



## JC50 (Aug 28, 2009)

Big Red TJ said:


> Pic of my East west Cross one of my favorite snakes I ever owned.


That is one awesome looking snake.


----------



## samatwwe (Aug 28, 2009)

Big Red TJ said:


> Pic of my East west Cross one of my favorite snakes I ever owned.


He/she is very pretty!!


----------



## Sarcastro (Aug 29, 2009)

I used to keep hot snakes for many years. if i can find some of my old pics i"ll definitely post them.
I have some pretty sweet pics my 
albino cobra,gaboons,rattlers, copper head,corals and my all time fave. the fer de lance


----------



## Big Red TJ (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks I don't keep hots anymore not allowed  Fiancie is worried about me getting popped heres another pic of a pair of Bitis I owned


----------



## Widowman10 (Sep 1, 2009)

Sarcastro said:


> I used to keep hot snakes for many years. if i can find some of my old pics i"ll definitely post them.
> I have some pretty sweet pics my
> albino cobra,gaboons,rattlers, copper head,corals and my all time fave. the fer de lance


please do!! i'm drooling just thinking about it :drool: 



Big Red TJ said:


> Thanks I don't keep hots anymore not allowed  Fiancie is worried about me getting popped heres another pic of a pair of Bitis I owned


shoot man. this is my favorite color/pattern on a venomous snake. absolutely gorgeous. :clap:


----------



## David_F (Sep 6, 2009)

This is my first and only venomous snake.  Pics are a few months old...don't have any of him in his new, permanent enclosure yet.  

Click for larger pics.

_Sistrurus miliarius streckeri_


----------



## whitewolf (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow this thread isn't taking off as fast as I thought it might.


----------



## LadyVenom (Sep 7, 2009)

Abe, my Copperhead







Jafaar, my Monocled Cobra


----------



## whitewolf (Sep 7, 2009)

ooo.. aaahhh. :drool: 

Now who has my DB's. LOL


----------



## Lucas339 (Sep 9, 2009)

LOL you didn't say how venomous


----------



## Uehling (Sep 9, 2009)

Here is my albino C. atrox



















here is one to kind of show his size. He has shed 3 times since this tho, so he is a little bigger


----------



## BiologicalJewels (Sep 9, 2009)

Leave it to Uehling to post the free-handle pic 
'Sup dude, good to see you here as well.


----------



## Widowman10 (Sep 9, 2009)

Uehling said:


>


wow. now i'm really super jealous. very nice snake indeed.


----------



## BiologicalJewels (Sep 11, 2009)

I dunno how he does it 
I remember this sucker would get in the strike position as soon as a fly would pass ten feet away from it's cage.


----------



## Uehling (Sep 11, 2009)

balam said:


> I dunno how he does it
> I remember this sucker would get in the strike position as soon as a fly would pass ten feet away from it's cage.



I worked with him a lot before I was comfortable with him. WDB's are very nervous snakes. I have a lot of handeling pic's. I just didn't feel they were appropriate to post. I only posted the one for size reference.
He was probably 3.5 feet in that pic. He is over 4 feet now. (maybe close to 4.5)


----------



## josh_r (Sep 12, 2009)

here are some venomous i keep or have kept in the past

crotalus v. nuntius






crotalus m. pyrrhus


















crotalus o. cerberus






crotalus molossus












micruriodes euryxanthus






i also have a neonate red C. atrox, 2 neonate gold C. scutulatus, 1 C. c. laterorepens, 1 C. tigris, and 2 agkistrodon m. pictigaster

-josh


----------



## whitewolf (Sep 12, 2009)

:drool: Buzz tails.


----------



## ZergFront (Sep 12, 2009)

Awesome! I would never get near any hot snake in a million years unless it was behind glass. I don't mind the hot tarantulas but venomous snakes make me very cautious. I still like to look at them and hear owner stories about them; still think they're very cool.

 If I was more lenient to owning one, I'd get a green tree viper. Most gorgeous hot snake I've ever seen! :drool:


----------



## Goomba (Sep 13, 2009)

Uehling said:


> Here is my albino C. atrox



Beautiful specimen! Here at ASU they actually have a rather large female, I believe, that was collected in the wild. I go by the bio department almost every day after class and just observe all the Crotalus species they have on display.


----------



## PhilK (Sep 14, 2009)

Brilliant guys, cheers! Haven't been on AB in ages and thought I'd check up on the old thread! Would be awesome to see some Australian elapids (the worlds best in my non-biased opinion hahaha) but you guys have some beautiful hots!

Cheers


----------



## David_F (Sep 15, 2009)

David_F said:


> This is my first and only venomous snake.


Well, this no longer my only hot.  He is actually a she and she just dropped five little ones today.  Pics to be posted this weekend if I can get to a computer.


----------



## David_F (Sep 17, 2009)

Baby western pygmy rattlers


----------



## codykrr (Sep 17, 2009)

man....the one in the middle is so awsome looking.   nice pics man.  also just for everyones knowledge the momma to davidF 's babies  is here...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OpC1zBcjCzM

this was at last junes mo bug hunt. thanks to david i didnt get tagged by her:worship: 
i walked right beside this female and didnt even see her but david did so i caught and gave it to him...well deserved imho.  

also i was wondering...does anyone on here keep any death adders, or rhino vipers....idlove to see them


----------



## deadly_elegance (Sep 18, 2009)

here's mine 

Tropidolaemus wagleri












naja philipinensis


----------



## Leetplayer (Sep 18, 2009)

Very very nice T. wagler borneo phase ! Love them.

Here's what used to be mine.
T. wagleri


----------

